# 20 amp circuit for residential bathrooms



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

In what code cycle did the requirement for 20 amp circuit for bathroom receptacles take place? Did a service call in a town home built in 1991 and the receptacles had #14 to the receptacles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1999.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 1999.



Thanks. For some reason I thought you would know.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks. For some reason I thought you would know.:thumbup::laughing:


How do you know he knows. For all you know, he may not know, but knows you don't know, so will tell you he knows. You know? :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> How do you know he knows. For all you know, he may not know, but knows you don't know, so will tell you he knows. You know? :whistling2:



I think I might know what your saying. Do you know?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> How do you know he knows. For all you know, he may not know, but knows you don't know, so will tell you he knows. You know? :whistling2:



Click here if you have Excel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Click here if you have Excel. :thumbsup:



Holy crapola. You KNOW your chit. Thank you......:thumbsup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Click here if you have Excel. :thumbsup:


 
It's amazing the resources you have. 

I still want to really know, how you draw your schematics !


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Click here if you have Excel. :thumbsup:


My firewall said not to trust you!:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> It's amazing the resources you have.
> 
> I still want to really know, how you draw your schematics !



Like this?











Microsoft Paint. Contrary to popular belief, I do not have PhotoShop.


.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah that one, and the one with the blinking light bulb ! I can't even draw a straight line with paint ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> Yeah that one, and the one with the blinking light bulb ! I can't even draw a straight line with paint ?



That's a series of images built into what's called an Animated GIF. I use Paint to create the 'frames', then Beneton Movie GIF to create the animation.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*MS Paint*

Not like yours 480


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Holding down the SHIFT button while drawing a line will keep it straight at a 0, 45 or 90° angle.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Holding down the SHIFT button while drawing a line will keep it straight at a 0, 45 or 90° angle.


That worked good, and what about writing the text ? The pencil writing looks weak, and all over the place.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> Thated worked good, and what about writing the text ? The pencil writing looks weak, and all over the place.



I do the text in Photo Editor Deluxe, now out of publication.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I do the text in Photo Editor Deluxe, now out of publication.


It's getting better Much Thanks 480sparky To draw an overload, the line doesn't want to curve though ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> It's getting better Much Thanks 480sparky To draw an overload, the line doesn't want to curve though ?



Draw a circle, then delete the bulk of it. Or just copy & paste part of an existing circle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Generally speaking, any house built before that code change will likely have all the bathroom and outdoor receptacles on one 15 amp circuit, protected by a GFCI breaker or receptacle near the panel, or in the garage if you're in a "no basements" area.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Better, but the OL's are too small to make them right


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Generally speaking, any house built before that code change will likely have all the bathroom and outdoor receptacles on one 15 amp circuit, protected by a GFCI breaker or receptacle near the panel, or in the garage if you're in a "no basements" area.


 
Peter, I'm getting MS Paint lessons here !!! I already highjacked the thread ! Sorry Chris. 480sparky is the master of computer/NEC skills

We used to wire all new houses on 15A circuits, for the general convenience outlets. Then with the hairdryers on, along with everything else on, the breakers were always tripping. Then the new code into effect requiring a dedicated 20A circuit NEC 210.11(C) (3)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I did a quick bathroom today removed a double gang with a sw/receptacle and a single w/ a combo stack single pole. The stack was fed from a seperate 20 amp dedicated ckt. I installed one four gang box and used the #12 ckt for the GFI even though it shares a ex fan and heat lamp. Is this a legitimate conversion since that #12 wire feeds only that bathroom?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I did a quick bathroom today removed a double gang with a sw/receptacle and a single w/ a combo stack single pole. The stack was fed from a seperate 20 amp dedicated ckt. I installed one four gang box and used the #12 ckt for the GFI even though it shares a ex fan and heat lamp. Is this a legitimate conversion since that #12 wire feeds only that bathroom?


Exception: Where the 20A circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom, shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 219.23(A) (1) and (A) (2)

Exception: 219.23 (A) The small appliance branch circuits, laundry branch circuits, and *bathroom* branch circuits required in a dwelling, shall supply *only receptacle outlets*.


----------



## PureElectric (Aug 5, 2011)

*may the force be with you*



Chris1971 said:


> In what code cycle did the requirement for 20 amp circuit for bathroom receptacles take place? Did a service call in a town home built in 1991 and the receptacles had #14 to the receptacles.


 Who ever wired the house missed the mark. A blow dryer "might" hold on a 15amp circuit, but the 2008 NEC only allows you to wire only receptacles in the same bath on a 20amp, that doent mean any lights or fans on that same 20 amp circuit. The northern California inspectors look at that very closely......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

PureElectric said:


> Who ever wired the house missed the mark. A blow dryer "might" hold on a 15amp circuit, but the 2008 NEC only allows you to wire only receptacles in the same bath on a 20amp, that doent mean any lights or fans on that same 20 amp circuit. The northern California inspectors look at that very closely......



How do you expect someone back in 1991 to wire a bathroom to 2008 Codes?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

When I was coming up the popular thing to do was do all the exterior, bathroom, and basement receptacles that needed to be GFCI protected to be line/ load from the GFCI receptacle in an attached garage, closest to the MB panel. Talk about cheap, cheap, cheap. Knowing some of the older codes definitely gives you an advantage when troubleshooting I have found.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

dronai said:


> Better, but the OL's are too small to make them right


If you ever want to upgrade try Adobe Illustrator


----------

